# left over fertilizer



## cnsutton (Aug 22, 2018)

I currently have 3 lbs of left over fertilizer 30-0-3. I also have a small 50 gallon trash can of my compost / topsoil mix. Honest opinion, do you think I could toss the left over fertilizer in there? If I mix it up real good and let it break down, does anybody see a huge problem with that? FYI, this is my lawn soil, so it will not be going in anything else.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Welcome. Why can't you use the fertilizer either now or at a later time?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would just hold on to the fertilizer and use it next year. I'm not a compost kind of guy so i can't say if adding the fert to the compost would hurt or not, it seems like kind of a waste to do so.


----------



## cnsutton (Aug 22, 2018)

Green said:


> Welcome. Why can't you use the fertilizer either now or at a later time?


Thanks, I usually throw it all down, but the the bucket of compost has me wondering if I can make SUPER compost lol!


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

So you've got just under a pound of N and a 13K foot lawn, toss it on the lawn 


cnsutton said:


> I currently have 3 lbs of left over fertilizer 30-0-3. I also have a small 50 gallon trash can of my compost / topsoil mix. Honest opinion, do you think I could toss the left over fertilizer in there? If I mix it up real good and let it break down, does anybody see a huge problem with that? FYI, this is my lawn soil, so it will not be going in anything else.


----------

